# Mount worthy?



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello gang, I am new to duck hunting and have a question on whether I should mount the first wood duck of my life. To me, it's the prettiest bird I've ever seen. But to the others I was hunting with, it was just another wood duck. So I would like to get a few of you guys opinion. Wait until I get a better looking bird or put it on the wall. 
Thanks









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Put it on the wall. You may never get an opportunity on another. I had the opportunity once back in college. I am 50 yrs old now and still haven't gotten as nice a specimen.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Depends on WHY you want to mount it...if it's to remember your first duck, then do it. if it's for a "perfect" specimen, than be choosy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eschmidt (Dec 18, 2011)

It is just another wood duck to some but to you it's your first and you won't find a more beautiful duck to mount. If you want to drop the coin to mount it then I say do it. The trophy is in your eyes not anyone else.


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mount it. I would recommend a standing mount, not a flying one for wood ducks. That's what I did with mine and I love it.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys I appreciate them. I was with both my brothers and two good family friends at our cabin which makes it even more special. I am going to do it. Thanks again


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks to be in very good shape I would do it. I had two drake wood ducks mounted that I shot same hunt 10 yrs. ago my first two I shot and haven't shot any nicer since. I finally shot a nice mature hen this past weekend to finish up a mount of three to finish off my small flock mount. It took me 10 yrs. to get that perfect hen.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Depends on WHY you want to mount it...if it's to remember your first duck, then do it. if it's for a "perfect" specimen, than be choosy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


x2 Nice bird


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

If you want to mount it because it's your first, then mount it. If you want a great specimen I recommend taking it to a good taxidermist and have him tell you whether it's worth it (he should be able to tell you thinks like whether the plummage is the best it can be, and whether the way you shot it will deem it not worth mounting, etc). My taxidermist does that very well. He's also the best I've seen do birds. His name is Bill Zuck, and he's in Holly, MI. He has a website with his contact info. He'll also eat any birds you give him, so it's nice to know the meat doesn't go to waste (unless you're confident in being able to breast it out properly so as to not screw up the taxidermy process). I'm sure there are other great ones out there, but make sure you get a good referral (this forum should be a good place to find that). 

If it's a good woodie drake, I say mount it. It may take a long time to get that again, and if you want to start a collection (which you should, it's awesome) you may as well start with a nice woodie drake (arguably one of the most beautiful of the birds). 

Just to give you an example about stacking up a collection, I also just recently got into waterfowl hunting, and I shot a nice Bufflehead drake and Hooded Merganser drake last fall. I had my heart set on a nice woodie drake first (pintail, and mallard drake as close seconds), but I got that buffie and hoodie mounted anyways because I wasn't sure when I'd get a chance to get one again, and because they were just so cool. Took them to my taxidermist (Zuck) for confirmation that they'd come out nicely and were nice birds, and got them done. 

It's an expensive thing to collect, but when you think of it in terms of the memory and how cool they are, and how much time and talent goes into making them, I think they're worth it. IMO, it's worth it to find a good taxidermist. I'd avoid guys that say they can do a duck mount for $75. A nice mount should cost between $200-$300. If you look at a $100 mount you might think it's just fine.... until you see the ones on my wall that Bill did.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

It's all about the memories that you want to preserve. Its a nice looking bird and if you want to mount it, then mount it!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like a good drake to me. Nice good. Pocket feathers look to be there. Make sure to research taxidermists before taking the bird there. You want it done right so do your homework. Congrats. Nice bird!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Travis, aka Last Flight is very good. If you're in the GR area, he's a good taxidermist, and a good guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Send him to Birdman Studios


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the great info guys I am very excited to start my waterfowl "collection". I will do my research on taxidermists and be sure to choose quality over price. After all I will be looking at it for 50+ years God willing. Thanks for the referrals I will be sure to give them first consideration. I live in GR and would prefer to stay local so if you guys have any other taxis you would recommend I'd be happy to hear em. 
Pete 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like an awesome bird! Mount it! Go with last flight waterfowl taxidermy! He is located in Lowell just west of Gr. He is a good friend of mine and an awesome taxidermist! He did a Woodie for me a few years back and I keep going back, he is world class! I just picked up a red head and bluebill last week from him. 

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lousypirate (Oct 8, 2013)

If you like it, put it on the wall.

Last flight waterfowl taxidermy get's my vote every time. Only person that will ever mount my birds.


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Send him to Birdman Studios
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Like I said, standing mount. That looks really good.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Send him to Birdman Studios
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Only place I send my birds!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Critter Killing Addiction (May 21, 2013)

I'll give another for Last Flight Waterfowl Taxidermy. Travis is a class act, wants to make every one of his customers happy. Sends you pictures before the mount is set to make sure you're happy with it. I wouldn't take my birds any where else.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright, I'm sold on Travis with Last Flight. I spent an hour last night going thru his pictures and reviews on FB and could not be more excited to have him do the mount. Looks like his work is top notch and his customers are quick to recommend him. Which says a lot in itself. 
I'll be getting ahold of you soon Travis, hopefully I can drop it off next week sometime. 
Thanks again to everyone for the input!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

